# cant wait



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

It has been about two months since i have touched a goat..  three and a half since cookie died. i cant wait till the end of may when i can go get a wether and a doe, from now on i will never have to leave our county show empty handed i will never have four months out of the year with out a goat to look fwd to seeing every night. and next year i will have my little babies. i am so excited. but i need some help.. some people are telling me they breed there January kids in November. other people tell me to wait till she is a year to 118 months. i really want to breed this November so how old should she be if i buy her to be if i buy her in june


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What breed of goat? Sorry for your loss. Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1 year old and after is what I recommend..... but.. if a Doe is at good size and weight you can breed a little sooner.... I personally wait... that way.. they have more growth and are better ready to start carrying babies.... :wink:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Boer... and thank you i know the couple of places Im looking at dont have very many young does that will be of age then. but i would much rather be able to sleep at night knowing they were old enough and not have to worry, then get one becaus thats all they have.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I realllllly recommend waiting till they are a year old to 18 months before you breed. This last fall I was going back and forth on breeding my 2 young does.They were 8 months when bred and about 80 pounds. That way they would be 13 months old when they kidded. Well Joy did just fine with her little doe. It was a little tight getting the kid out but not too bad. Sky on the other hand had a huge buck. She was too small so I had to take her to the vet and do a c-section. The kid ended up dying after 30 minutes. I now know I will not be doing that again. I am almost nervous about breeding her this next fall. I will just wait and see how she grows. Our 3 doelings from this year will not be bred this fall but will wait till next fall. The youngest will be 17 months old then and hopefully I won't have to worry about them.


----------

